
Lets talk about Own-Mailbox again (home-hosted email service) - rawfan
https://www.own-mailbox.com/#HowWork
======
rawfan
The video and "how does it work" don't really explain much, I think.

They claim to protect meta-data because everything is behin Tor hidden
services. To receive actual mail, though, they set up a central SMPT/Tor-
Proxy. So that proxy knows the meta data (and in case of unencrypted mail, the
content) and the hidden service associated with that meta-data.

So even though everything is open source and open hardware, you still have to
trust this central proxy, don't you?

~~~
brianjking
This is my favorite part of the #HowWork section:

What about software updates? What distribution _du_ you use?

